# Giratina VS Cresselia



## Ryu Tyruka (Feb 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Colossal (Feb 23, 2009)

Cresselia, it resembles something and I just overall prefer the look of it.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 23, 2009)

Giratina, its just badass and menacing.





Plus it makes a cute plushie.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Feb 23, 2009)

Giratina, its my favourite "evil" pokemon (which I can't say i'm a major fan of.)


----------



## Fredie (Feb 23, 2009)

Cresselia, because it just looks beautiful. But Giratina is pretty cool too.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 23, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> Giratina, its just badass and menacing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG overwelming cuteness! Must...resist...fanboyish urges...

I like Giratina better than Cresselia, mainly because Cressy wasn't as needed(though if anything needs to leave its Heatran) but also because Giratina is, well, badass and menacing like DarkArmour said.


----------



## S. E. (Feb 23, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> OMG overwelming cuteness! Must...resist...fanboyish urges...


Nevermind fanboyish urges, must resist fangirlish urges! *huggles plushie*
...Oh hang on, I'm still doing Meta Knight right now. Giratina has to wait. :<

Either way, I votes Giratina. Cresselia is neat, but not enough to surpass Giratina.


----------



## Thorne (Feb 23, 2009)

Uxie!
Both of them are cool, but I choose Giratina.
Although none of them can beat the might of the awesomeness that is Uxie!


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Feb 23, 2009)

I like Giratina. It looks more... Fearsome.
Cresselia's neat, but I like Giratina more.


----------



## nothing to see here (Feb 23, 2009)

Giratina.  It's probably my 4th-favorite favorite D/P legendary, after Shaymin, Heatran, and Regigigas.

Cresselia is just weird-looking, though... I didn't think it was at first, but then I noticed that there are freaking _hands_ on the ends of its two lower wing-crescent-energy-thingies.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 23, 2009)

Giratina. =D

Ben likes giratina too


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 23, 2009)

I hate Giratina, Turnback Cave gave me nightmares.
Yes, I am easily scared. It's all because of Clock Tower...


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 24, 2009)

I like them both a lot.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 24, 2009)

_Cresselia, it's pretty and the colours are very nice to use. And Italics suit it~
_


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 24, 2009)

Giratina.

Have you heard its cry?

"bi-SHAAAAAAN!!"

Awesome :3


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 24, 2009)

Giratina!

She's so cute. C: and will be in a fanfic I'm writing.

and you don't have to chase her _all around freaking Sinnoh_


----------



## Invader Palkia (Feb 24, 2009)

Giratina. But Cresselia's right behind him (Giratina's my second favorite Pokemon, and Cresselia is my third.)

But I preffer Giratina, cuz he's just cooler looking overall, and I preffer him in battling (I like sweeping :D)


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 24, 2009)

They're both awesome. I just can't decide.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 25, 2009)

Giratina~ 

It was awesome in the 11th movie. Pure awesome. Although I didn't like the movie that much... 



			
				FMC said:
			
		

> and you don't have to chase her all around freaking Sinnoh"]and you don't have to chase her all around freaking Sinnoh


And this.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 25, 2009)

Giratina is femaaaale DDD:

Giratina is a dragon.

The end.


----------



## Finale (Feb 25, 2009)

Its Giratina, FREAKING GIRATINA. No more needs to be said.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 26, 2009)

Dragon said:


> Giratina is a dragon.


Um, what? I know it's part dragon type, but the design is more of a basilisk (which is a snake-thing) than a dragon.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 26, 2009)

Daw, I feel sorry for my dear Cresselia:(


----------



## _Shaymin (Feb 27, 2009)

Giratina or Cresselia.
I haven't played them in-game yet so I don't know.
I prefer Giratina's design though.


----------



## sagefo (Apr 2, 2009)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> Giratina!
> 
> She's so cute. C: and will be in a fanfic I'm writing.
> 
> and you don't have to chase her _all around freaking Sinnoh_


Oh, come on! giratina is not cute, nor does it have a gender! giratina is pure awesome!


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 3, 2009)

sagefo said:


> Oh, come on! giratina is not cute, nor does it have a gender! giratina is pure awesome!


>C she is a girl because I say she's a girl. so there.

Besides using 'It' is kinda awkward. (Unless you're Kusa)

Also, is _so_ cute.


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 3, 2009)

> Oh, come on! giratina is not cute, nor does it have a gender!


Actually, all "genderless" Pokémon are really "gender unknown."  It was even labeled this way in-game once, when you were choosing Pokémon to put in the day-care place in the G/S/C games.

A lot of legendaries might only be classified as "unknown" because they haven't been studied thoroughly enough--most of the bigger/stronger ones are only known to modern-day humans because of the mythology that past generations built up around them, so of course nobody's ever had the chance to try the old "flip 'em over and look underneath" trick on one.  So Giratina could very well have a gender, or even multiple genders (it _is_ from another dimension where everything is _really weird_, after all.)


----------



## Evolutionary (Apr 3, 2009)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> >C she is a girl because I say she's a girl. so there.
> 
> Besides using 'It' is kinda awkward. (Unless you're Kusa)
> 
> Also, is _so_ cute.


Aww, that is SO cute~

But then again I find SOOO many things cute :O


----------



## Mercury (Apr 3, 2009)

I think they're both awesome.


----------



## J.T. (Apr 3, 2009)

Gonna go with Giratina. Cresselia's nice too, but come on, Giratina.


----------



## Sapphiron (Apr 4, 2009)

Shouldn't this be Cresselia vs. Darkrai? They're the ones who are opposed.

Anyways, Giratina. Giratina is just such a badass.


----------



## Elliekat (Apr 4, 2009)

Giratina, if it's in Origin Forme. It's so much cooler that way. 
Otherwise, Cresselia.


----------



## Elfin (Apr 8, 2009)

Cresselia's pretty~


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Apr 8, 2009)

Giratina, without a doubt.

 For whatever reason, Cresselia just doesn't appeal to me. I guess I've never gotten used to it as a Pokemon, but it seems kind of odd. (And plus Giratina is just pure win!)


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Apr 8, 2009)

Cresselia. Cresselia's cool. Giratina is ugly.

Although, Origin Forme is sorta cool.


----------



## Ninkid 97 (Apr 16, 2009)

Giratina. For al you gender-confusers, Giratina is GENDERLESS. So it wouldn't be a he or she, but an it. Now, back to why I prefer Giratina.
It's... well... awesome, basically. :D I like the evil Pokemon better than the others. They look so much cooler.


----------



## Muse (Apr 16, 2009)

But good pokemon are more majestic and elegant and fluffy


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 16, 2009)

Ninkid 97 said:


> Giratina. For al you gender-confusers, Giratina is GENDERLESS. So it wouldn't be a he or she, but an it. Now, back to why I prefer Giratina.
> It's... well... awesome, basically. :D I like the evil Pokemon better than the others. They look so much cooler.


No, it's _Gender Unknown._  It is referred to as such in the games, so there.  I can call Giratina a girl if I like, and I do.  And just because it's big and scary doesn't mean it'd be male, either.  In nature, females are pretty much always bigger than the males, so they can protect their young.  Also, it probably thinks of itself as a particular gender even if it doesn't have one.

*sulk*

(yeah can you tell that this is something I feel strongly about? x3;)


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Apr 16, 2009)

Cresselia, because it's one of the few Pokemon I can truly say is beautiful.


Seriously, it's beautiful.


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Apr 16, 2009)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> (yeah can you tell that this is something I feel strongly about? x3;)


Yes.


----------



## Salazard (Apr 16, 2009)

I like Cresselia but is their any actual point to it? It's sitting in my box rotting away...

And I don't like Giratina. It looks too over the top. =/ 

Kyogre owns all! =D

I voted for Cresselia just because of looks.


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 17, 2009)

Giratina, for the immaturish, irrelevant reason that Cresselia looks weird.

But that's just my opinion. As is contradicted above.


----------



## apexofawesome (Apr 17, 2009)

Giratina, because he looks more cool to me. Besides, he has his own game now.


----------

